# Sugarbush Powder Day



## Tin (Dec 6, 2016)

What a day.

Legit boot + deep in the woods are Paradise the first two runs. Then jumped the 10am gun and hiked to Castlerock. Just tons of snow. I actually believe the 28" since Friday report. Went for Liftline first where the Sugarbush photography/social media crew was filming/snapping pics of a couple going through the knee deep stuff. There was so much snow you could huck any ledges/rocks with little need to worry about the landings.  Then I got the typical Savemeasammy bump lesson the remainder of the day. Get out there!



^ Savemeasammy


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 6, 2016)

wow


----------



## Tin (Dec 6, 2016)

The photographer, John A. got this one of me on lower Liftline...



More from the woods around Paradise...



Woke up at 1:55 and could go back to bed so....FIRST!


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 6, 2016)

Your on a Powder Roll this year !
When you coming to Cannon !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 6, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Your on a Powder Roll this year !
> When you coming to Cannon !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Hope to get there for a day with a lot of rope drops on Mitty or if Tramline is ever open. With the new school Cannon is actually about further than most VT areas. Might shoot for one of the cheap/bogo days in January.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 6, 2016)

Here is my photographic contribution to this report.  

The natural skied really well today, and the bumps were soft.  It was a great day!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Dec 6, 2016)

Jesus, nicely done guys.


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 6, 2016)

So damn jealous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 6, 2016)

Sick dude, nice pics!!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice Report!   Powder and Powder Moguls!!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice score guys. Tin, please let us know where, and when, you plan skiing next.[emoji6] Nice string of early season days. Hope to partake in some fresh myself soon, 2-3ft forecast for Tug Hill by Friday morning. Hopefully I'll have use for my fat sticks somewhere besides a 500ft bump in North Central NY this year. 

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Dec 7, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Nice score guys. Tin, please let us know where, and when, you plan skiing next.[emoji6] Nice string of early season days. Hope to partake in some fresh myself soon, 2-3ft forecast for Tug Hill by Friday morning. Hopefully I'll have use for my fat sticks somewhere besides a 500ft bump in North Central NY this year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app




All next week should be great in VT. Final week of class next week with student presentations and such so I'm stuck at the Zoo until Wednesday. I would be tempted to drive and ski 3' of snow at Tug than 10" at K!


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 7, 2016)

Damn that looks good!!


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2016)

Photo credit to John Atkinson/Sugarbush Resort. And a big thank you for sending them to me!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 8, 2016)

Tin said:


> Photo credit to John Atkinson/Sugarbush Resort. And a big thank you for sending them to me!
> 
> View attachment 21168View attachment 21169View attachment 21170View attachment 21171


A bit in the back seat, I see ala HS.


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I see ala HS.



Making super G turns in 20" of pow like a boss!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice! Serious snow for this early.


----------



## Edd (Dec 8, 2016)

Tin, what skis are you on?


----------



## Whitey (Dec 8, 2016)

So, so jealous right now.    Your 1 day in early December of 2016 is better than anything I skied in the entire 2015 season.   Wish I could get away now but not in the cards for me until after Xmas.


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2016)

Edd said:


> Tin, what skis are you on?



Those are Mad Russian 110s. They have performed amazingly well in both cement and blower. I love them because they are stiff but very light, can just charge down anything I've tried thus far. My new daily driver.


----------

